# Galaxy Nexus Root Procedure - (broken) ADB Method Dont USE



## Mustang302LX

It has become apparent that there are rooting methods out there for the Galaxy Nexus that seem to be causing issues with the device. It sends the phone into a seemingly endless bootloop. I know it is yet to arrive really in the U.S. but I wanted to get this posted here before people get the phone and go to root it with a method that could brick your device. I take NO credit for these instructions and they are taken from Free Your Android and pasted here for instant access from here.

**As always RootzWiki nor myself are responsible if something goes wrong. Root your phone at your own risk with the understanding it will void your warranty and there is always a chance of something going wrong.**

*This method *WILL WIPE YOUR DATA**

First download Galaxy Nexus FYA Root Package and extract it to c:\gnexroot (for the purposes of this guide)

* Method*

* 1. First, navigate to C:\gnexroot and install the Samsung drivers (Samsung_USB_Driver_for_Moblie_Phones_v1_4_6_0.exe)*
1. If those drivers dont work download pdanet from here http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=19709279 and let pdanet install the drivers for you. Worked for some of us.

* 2. With the phone turned OFF, hold VOLUME UP + VOLUME DOWN and power the phone on. This will put you in bootloader mode. *

* 3. Navigate again to C:\gnexroot, and hold SHIFT on your keyboard, and right click in the white space. Then, click 'Open command window here'*

* 4. In the command prompt, type:*

* fastboot oem unlock*

* You will be prompted to confirm that you wish to unlock the bootloader. You do, of course. *

* 5. Once the bootloader has been unlocked, it's time to boot up the device using the insecure boot.img (ro.secure=0 set in the ramdisk). This essentially means you have permanent root for the duration of this boot session. In order to boot up using that boot image, simply type:*

* fastboot boot boot.img*

* Don't expect to see anything wildly different during the boot process - it will boot as normal. *

* 6. Once the phone has booted, in the command prompt window, type the following commands, pressing enter after each line:*

* adb root*

* adb remount*

* adb push su /system/bin*

* adb push Superuser.apk /system/app*

* adb shell chmod 06755 /system/bin/su*

* adb shell chmod 06755 /system/app/Superuser.apk*

* adb reboot*

Again I did NOT write these steps nor did I take credit for this procedure. My goal was to have all this information easy to access here so people don't brick their new device

EVERYONE SHOULD PROBABLY WAIT ON THIS!!! THE BOOT.IMG IS BOOTLOOPING PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!

I would recommend using this link and installing clockwork recovery and rooting by installing revolution. This worked for me perfectly until we can find a different boot.img http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1392336


----------



## scooby0u812

Thank you for the time it took to put that up here. I'm possitive that will help. Btw, has the dev been notified?


----------



## Mexiken

Does this wipe your data???? You should, as it's nice to be warned about that sort of thing


----------



## Mustang302LX

Mexiken said:


> Does this wipe your data???? You should, as it's nice to be warned about that sort of thing


Added that in. Good call!


----------



## CurrentWeb

Bookmarked








Now, if the damn phone would just be released in the US...


----------



## scooby0u812

Now this leads me to another question. I was given an att galaxy s 1500 facinate in trade for repairing a droid x. I am using that phone to learn adb. Would this method also work on it? And would the commands be the same. Only thing wrong with it is the screen is cracked. And bad esn.


----------



## joackie27

scooby0u812 said:


> Now this leads me to another question. I was given an att galaxy s 1500 facinate in trade for repairing a droid x. I am using that phone to learn adb. Would this method also work on it? And would the commands be the same. Only thing wrong with it is the screen is cracked. And bad esn.


The pushing of su and Superuser.apk will be the same. But the actual rooting part for the *FASCINATE* is different. Here's a detailed step by step to root your *FASCINATE*: http://www.droidforu...html#post819724


----------



## scooby0u812

Thanxs for the info and link.


----------



## Rythmyc

joackie27 said:


> The pushing of su and Superuser.apk will be the same. But the actual rooting part is different. Here's a detailed step by step: http://www.droidforu...html#post819724


Please include the fact your link is for another phone and NOT the Galaxy Nexus. Yes people are ignorant enough to click that and follow those instructions if the above instructions do you not work for them (they'll scroll down for another link and click without reading much).


----------



## joackie27

Rythmyc said:


> Please include the fact your link is for another phone and NOT the Galaxy Nexus. Yes people are ignorant enough to click that and follow those instructions if the above instructions do you not work for them (they'll scroll down for another link and click without reading much).


Yes some people may be ignorant enough to click that link. BUT the heading clearly says *Setup Your Fascinate and Root Your Fascinate. *If people can't read and understand instructions then they shouldn't be messing with their phones!


----------



## Rythmyc

joackie27 said:


> Yes some people may be ignorant enough to click that link. BUT the heading clearly says *Setup Your Fascinate and Root Your Fascinate. *If people can't read and understand instructions then they shouldn't be messing with their phones!


I completely agree with your statement, but I had a guy in the #charge IRC who flashed a Fascinate ROM because he saw someone talking about a TW4 ROM. So he Googled TW4 ROM's, found a link, clicked it, and flashed it on his Charge. Luckily the phones are similar enough he didn't brick his Charge, but this just goes to show how people work that do flash their phones. The problem lies in the fact. The people dumb enough to just click links, are the ones dumb enough to return it to the store because THEY bricked their phone and want a new one. It boils down to making it as dumb proof as possible for those that need the extra help and in the long run help the development community as a whole.


----------



## Mustang302LX

You guys make good points but let's try to keep this thread as clean as we can so when VzW pulls their heads from the "cave" it is currently in and releases the phone people that have issues can ask questions.


----------



## kauthor47

My question will be related to the system fingerprints. I may wait a few hours to see when people start getting theirs to see if any builds other than 'mysid' surface. If my device is anything other than that, it's going back to the store. Can anyone with an LTE version comment?


----------



## GTvert90

Can you root without unlocking the bootloader? I want to root it right away but want to make sure the hardware is good before go to the point of no return by unlocking the bootloader.. otherwise I'll use it a bit then fudge it and unlock it anyway


----------



## waryoverlord

I am definitely keeping the device I get tomorrow stock after the fiasco that happened a few days ago >_< /epicfail on my part.

Hopefully there will be an idiotproof way to keep me from messing anything up at some point or some kind of antibrick mod.


----------



## scooby0u812

I'm not sure if i asked this or not but is this lte/gsm specific? meaning will it work for either one?


----------



## Mustang302LX

scooby0u812 said:


> I'm not sure if i asked this or not but is this lte/gsm specific? meaning will it work for either one?


The BL unlock/root should be the same but apparently CWM is NOT the same. I saw a few tweets reminding people NOT to flash GSM CWM onto the LTE version. So be careful.


----------



## hyunjpark

Just to clarify the procedure, the phone needs to be plugged in to the usb port at some point right?
After installing the drivers and before loading into the bootloader? Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## IrishCream

Mustang302LX said:


> The BL unlock/root should be the same but apparently CWM is NOT the same. I saw a few tweets reminding people NOT to flash GSM CWM onto the LTE version. So be careful.


does Koush have the LTE version loaded into Rom Manager?


----------



## pjsockett

Mustang302LX said:


> The BL unlock/root should be the same but apparently CWM is NOT the same. I saw a few tweets reminding people NOT to flash GSM CWM onto the LTE version. So be careful.


So the boot.img is the same for GSM and LTE? Just want to clarify so I don't screw something up.


----------



## Dlongb13

Anyone use this yet? I unlocked using the conventional method but haven't gained root access yet. Wondering if this method is endorsed by everyone


----------



## CZonin

When I am in fastoot mode and I plug in the USB cable I get a strange noise from my computer not the normal one I am used to hearing. It won't recognize the device so when I try fastboot oem unlock nothing happens. Anyone know what to do?


----------



## alershka

Apparantly there was something wrong with the boot.img file I used. I am now soft bricked, rebooting to the google logo. Any thoughts?


----------



## SyNiK4L

apparently these pda drivers work....found this thread over at XDA http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=19709279 im about to try those.


----------



## acidone

alershka said:


> Apparantly there was something wrong with the boot.img file I used. I am now soft bricked, rebooting to the google logo. Any thoughts?


Ditto... battery pull got me back.. to normal.


----------



## alershka

acidone said:


> Ditto... battery pull got me back.. to normal.


Ugghhh not me. I have pulled battery numerous times. Still bootlooping.


----------



## acidone

alershka said:


> Ugghhh not me. I have pulled battery numerous times. Still bootlooping.


Try booting into bootloader and choosing start see if that works....


----------



## rpowers1

SyNiK4L said:


> apparently these pda drivers work....found this thread over at XDA http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=19709279 im about to try those.


yeah thats what i had to do. Then go to device manager and find the android 1.0 and right click and update driver manually by pointing to the pdanet install directory


----------



## litso

Can't get fastboot to recognize my device. ADB recognizes it just fine.

EDIT: Scratch that, was able to use the PDANet drivers. Install PDA Net, reboot into bootloader, open device manager, manually select the directory "C:\Program Files (x86)\PdaNet for Android\usbwin". Fastboot will then recognize the device and allow you to unlock.


----------



## acidone

litso said:


> Can't get fastboot to recognize my device. ADB recognizes it just fine.


Used the Naked Samsung Driver 1.7 on XDA fixed it for me.


----------



## KsKnightmare

alershka said:


> Ugghhh not me. I have pulled battery numerous times. Still bootlooping.


i had this same problem. you have to fastboot oem lock. then fastboot oem unlock. basically does a factory reset


----------



## alershka

KsKnightmare said:


> i had this same problem. you have to fastboot oem lock. then fastboot oem unlock. basically does a factory reset


Ok, thanks! I'll give this a shot in a few as I have to charge up my battery (which only had the partial charge on it from when I bought it). I broke a few rules this morning due to pent up Nexus energy.

Rule #1: Make sure your battery is charged
Rule #2: Only mess with phone when at home PC
Rule #3: Read the forums prior to trying something to see if it explodes for others


----------



## manbeard

Mine is bootlooping as well after I was able to unlock the phone and then do "fastboot boot boot.img"


----------



## jdaud

same here


----------



## dvation

manbeard said:


> same here


Are you guys using the LTE version that came out today by chance?


----------



## casca

I'm having an issue drivers aren't loading for 64bit windows... when I go into the bootloader menu it says driver failed to install...


----------



## manbeard

dvation said:


> Are you guys using the LTE version that came out today by chance?


I am


----------



## SyNiK4L

casca said:


> I'm having an issue drivers aren't loading for 64bit windows... when I go into the bootloader menu it says driver failed to install...


yes download pdanet and let it install the drivers for you. link to them i posted on page 3


----------



## Awexit76

I couldn't get drivers to install on 4.0.2. I got the Naked Samsung Driver 1.7 on XDA, Uninstalled all Samsung drivers, got into Bootloader. Then plugged in the device, drivers failed. in device manager updated the driver to Naked Samsung. opened a terminal/command prompt, "fastboot oem unlock", bootlooped, battery pull, all is well. Looking like the root method is funky right now. But at least you are unlocked and don't have to worry about wipingeverything


----------



## CZonin

Anyone mind doing a rewrite of the guide with the new info if its all confirmed working?


----------



## manbeard

I'm trying to figure out how to get mine to stop bootlooping... done a number of battery pulls to no avail :-(


----------



## SyNiK4L

yes i will


----------



## wideopn11

I got my bootloader unlocked but adb says cannot run as root in production builds. Any tips?


----------



## Awexit76

manbeard said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to get mine to stop bootlooping... done a number of battery pulls to no avail :-(


did you try to run bootimage? or just unlock. bootimage seems to be failing right now on a lot of devices...


----------



## litso

wideopn11 said:


> I got my bootloader unlocked but adb says cannot run as root in production builds. Any tips?


You have to run fastboot boot boot.img before trying to root, unfortunately that looks like it may be broken right now. Has anyone had success with this step? Mine hangs at the google logo.


----------



## manbeard

Awexit76 said:


> did you try to run bootimage? or just unlock. bootimage seems to be failing right now on a lot of devices...


unlock then bootimage.


----------



## swimminsurfer256

Also note that if you register your device on Samsung's website you can download an .exe of:

Verizon Wireless SCH-I515 Galaxy Nexus USB Driver
Description: Software Drivers for the Verizon Wireless Galaxy Nexus (SCH-i515) for Tethering and ADB (Android Debug Bridge).


----------



## manbeard

litso said:


> You have to run fastboot boot boot.img before trying to root, unfortunately that looks like it may be broken right now. Has anyone had success with this step? Mine hangs at the google logo.


i haven't. is there a way to recovery from the looping?


----------



## swimminsurfer256

litso said:


> You have to run fastboot boot boot.img before trying to root, unfortunately that looks like it may be broken right now. Has anyone had success with this step? Mine hangs at the google logo.


What worked for me is wait for one bootloop then do a battery pull and turn it back on via power button and it worked


----------



## swimminsurfer256

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Also note that if you register your device on Samsung's website you can download an .exe of:
> 
> Verizon Wireless SCH-I515 Galaxy Nexus USB Driver
> Description: Software Drivers for the Verizon Wireless Galaxy Nexus (SCH-i515) for Tethering and ADB (Android Debug Bridge).


This ^^ just made adb recognize my device


----------



## Awexit76

manbeard said:


> unlock then bootimage.


sorry bro, looks like you may be in a jam for a few. no worries, the amazing team of devs on RW will get you going. a lot of folks are having this issue, I'm sure a fix is in the works


----------



## swimminsurfer256

For "adb root" it's saying: adbd cannot run as root in production builds


----------



## SyNiK4L

i updated the OP with the link to the PDANET drivers that worked for me


----------



## acidone

It does appear that the boot image isn't working for the LTE. However the test version of CMW on XDA for LTE devices does work. Got a backup and flashed Rev HD 1.4.0.

Now I have root.


----------



## manbeard

Awexit76 said:


> sorry bro, looks like you may be in a jam for a few. no worries, the amazing team of devs on RW will get you going. a lot of folks are having this issue, I'm sure a fix is in the works


super sad face. it's the price i pay for being on the edge, i guess. wonder if there is a factory boot.img floating around out there...


----------



## ProTekk

Don't flash the boot.img if you have 4.0.2 and a LTE nexus. I just learned the hard way.


----------



## jdaud

I'm on 4.0.1 and boot.img is not working


----------



## manbeard

is it possible to do a pull of the boot.img? wonder if someone out there can do that to aid in the process and save some of our collective asses


----------



## swimminsurfer256

On the bright side, speedtest.net app says I'm getting 3.3 MB/s dl speeds (and 30Mbps). On my razr in this exact spot I got 2 MB/s max


----------



## SyNiK4L

guys heres the link over at XDA for the test build for LTE


acidone said:


> It does appear that the boot image isn't working for the LTE. However the test version of CMW on XDA for LTE devices does work. Got a backup and flashed Rev HD 1.4.0.
> 
> Now I have root.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1392336

theres the link to the thread guys....i would recommend going that route to root instead of using that boot.img being that its bootlooping people


----------



## SyNiK4L

And heres a link to the full system dump from the LTE version. Could try using the boot.img outa that system dump and see if that fixes your bootloops

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11459-updatedvzw-g-nexus-full-nandroid/


----------



## sdny8

halp halp

i get as far as adb remount and get a permission denied error.

anyone have any ideas i cant push the files because im stuck in a read only state


----------



## manbeard

SyNiK4L said:


> And heres a link to the full system dump from the LTE version. Could try using the boot.img outa that system dump and see if that fixes your bootloops
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-full-nandroid/


thanks... grabbing it now and giving it a try. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Brandroid

SyNiK4L said:


> And heres a link to the full system dump from the LTE version. Could try using the boot.img outa that system dump and see if that fixes your bootloops
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-full-nandroid/


You read my mind, I've been downloading that for 10 min to see if I can fastboot flash the boot.img from that.. Will report back shortly...


----------



## wideopn11

litso said:


> You have to run fastboot boot boot.img before trying to root, unfortunately that looks like it may be broken right now. Has anyone had success with this step? Mine hangs at the google logo.


That was it. Fully rooted and now to use TiBu to get rid of VZW apps.


----------



## casca

Mustang302LX said:


> It has become apparent that there are rooting methods out there for the Galaxy Nexus that seem to be causing issues with the device. It sends the phone into a seemingly endless bootloop. I know it is yet to arrive really in the U.S. but I wanted to get this posted here before people get the phone and go to root it with a method that could brick your device. I take NO credit for these instructions and they are taken from Free Your Android and pasted here for instant access from here.
> 
> **As always RootzWiki nor myself are responsible if something goes wrong. Root your phone at your own risk with the understanding it will void your warranty and there is always a chance of something going wrong.**
> 
> *This method *WILL WIPE YOUR DATA**
> 
> First download Galaxy Nexus FYA Root Package and extract it to c:\gnexroot (for the purposes of this guide)
> 
> * Method*
> 
> * 1. First, navigate to C:\gnexroot and install the Samsung drivers (Samsung_USB_Driver_for_Moblie_Phones_v1_4_6_0.exe)*
> 1. If those drivers dont work download pdanet from here http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=19709279 and let pdanet install the drivers for you. Worked for some of us.
> 
> * 2. With the phone turned OFF, hold VOLUME UP + VOLUME DOWN and power the phone on. This will put you in bootloader mode. *
> 
> * 3. Navigate again to C:\gnexroot, and hold SHIFT on your keyboard, and right click in the white space. Then, click 'Open command window here'*
> 
> * 4. In the command prompt, type:*
> 
> * fastboot oem unlock*
> 
> * You will be prompted to confirm that you wish to unlock the bootloader. You do, of course. *
> 
> * 5. Once the bootloader has been unlocked, it's time to boot up the device using the insecure boot.img (ro.secure=0 set in the ramdisk). This essentially means you have permanent root for the duration of this boot session. In order to boot up using that boot image, simply type:*
> 
> * fastboot boot boot.img*
> 
> * Don't expect to see anything wildly different during the boot process - it will boot as normal. *
> 
> * 6. Once the phone has booted, in the command prompt window, type the following commands, pressing enter after each line:*
> 
> * adb root*
> 
> * adb remount*
> 
> * adb push su /system/bin*
> 
> * adb push Superuser.apk /system/app*
> 
> * adb shell chmod 06755 /system/bin/su*
> 
> * adb shell chmod 06755 /system/app/Superuser.apk*
> 
> * adb reboot*
> 
> Again I did NOT write these steps nor did I take credit for this procedure. My goal was to have all this information easy to access here so people don't brick their new device
> 
> EVERYONE SHOULD PROBABLY WAIT ON THIS!!! THE BOOT.IMG IS BOOTLOOPING PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!


I was one of the people who just did this.. (and while I had just finished doing the adb boot boot.img you changed it to "HOLD OFF").

Anyway, it took a long time (5 full minutes) and it booted... people are being impatient and they are getting hosed. It does boot. After it is finished however when you go to the next step it says "adbd cannot run as root in production builds".

Any thoughts?


----------



## alershka

KsKnightmare said:


> i had this same problem. you have to fastboot oem lock. then fastboot oem unlock. basically does a factory reset


I had a bit of battery charge, fastboot oem lock then fastboot oem unlock. The phone did the the confetti booting screen then bootlooped back to google. I did the battery pull and turned it back on via the power button. I am now at the welcome screen.

Thank you so much. I will hold off on root for now until everything is squared away.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Im in clockwork using the link i posted...making a backup now and about to install revolution w00t w00t


----------



## manbeard

SyNiK4L said:


> Im in clockwork using the link i posted...making a backup now and about to install revolution w00t w00t


You're a turd


----------



## swimminsurfer256

SyNiK4L said:


> Im in clockwork using the link i posted...making a backup now and about to install revolution w00t w00t


Can we just flash through CWM after unlocking or do we have to do this part:

*adb root*

*adb remount*

*adb push su /system/bin*

*adb push Superuser.apk /system/app*

*adb shell chmod 06755 /system/bin/su*

*adb shell chmod 06755 /system/app/Superuser.apk*

*adb reboot*


----------



## manbeard

btw, just tried using the boot.img from the nanroid dump and no dice, still bootloops :-(


----------



## SyNiK4L

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Can we just flash through CWM after unlocking or do we have to do this part:
> 
> *adb root*
> 
> *adb remount*
> 
> *adb push su /system/bin*
> 
> *adb push Superuser.apk /system/app*
> 
> *adb shell chmod 06755 /system/bin/su*
> 
> *adb shell chmod 06755 /system/app/Superuser.apk*
> 
> *adb reboot*


I think the boot.img thing is required...but i would just use the other method. by just oem unlocking it.....and then flashing the test build of CWM which everything works besides usb mount storage...and then loading revolution...which is pre-rooted


----------



## swimminsurfer256

manbeard said:


> btw, just tried using the boot.img from the nanroid dump and no dice, still bootloops :-(


Be patient. Or do a battery pull and re-power-on the phone. That fixed it for me with the first image


----------



## SyNiK4L

manbeard said:


> btw, just tried using the boot.img from the nanroid dump and no dice, still bootloops :-(


so it may not be the boot.img thats bootlooping you...could be system thats screwed up. Im sure someone will figure something out here soon.


----------



## nscott69

manbeard said:


> btw, just tried using the boot.img from the nanroid dump and no dice, still bootloops :-(


same here


----------



## swimminsurfer256

SyNiK4L said:


> I think the boot.img thing is required...but i would just use the other method. by just oem unlocking it.....and then flashing the test build of CWM which everything works besides usb mount storage...and then loading revolution...which is pre-rooted


Cool. Did boot.img and then flashed CWM and succeeded in doing a nand backup. 50% done with DL-ing Revolution and will see if just flashing it through CWM works!!









Thanks!


----------



## Brandroid

I FIXED THE BOOTLOOP ISSUE

Here's what I did

1) pull battery
2) OEM LOCK
3) Reboot bootloader
4) OEM UNLOCK
5) Then I fastboot boot boot.img and it went to google logo and stayed there for a good 5 minutes, then it rebooted into the OS

Looks like we weren't being patient when we saw the Google logo the first time and pulled the battery throwing it into a boot loop


----------



## manbeard

Brandroid said:


> I FIXED THE BOOTLOOP ISSUE
> 
> Here's what I did
> 
> 1) pull battery
> 2) OEM LOCK
> 3) Reboot bootloader
> 4) OEM UNLOCK
> 5) Then I fastboot boot boot.img and it went to google logo and stayed there for a good 5 minutes, then it rebooted into the OS
> 
> Looks like we weren't being patient when we saw the Google logo the first time and pulled the battery throwing it into a boot loop


I basically did the same thing without rebooting the bootloader and now my phone booting again. whew!


----------



## CZonin

Just tried the pdanet drivers and it still won't recognize my device but only when in fastboot mode.


----------



## swimminsurfer256

Guys I posted a thread in here on how I got rooted successfully


----------



## Brandroid

OK, after pushing the boot.img while at the google logo before it booted to the OS I got access to adb root and was able to push the bin and superuser files. I am now rooted on 4.0.2 WOOT!


----------



## Brandroid

Downloaded ROM Manager, flashed CWM and am doing a nandroid backup NOW! All is good again


----------



## wideopn11

Brandroid said:


> OK, after pushing the boot.img while at the google logo before it booted to the OS I got access to adb root and was able to push the bin and superuser files. I am now rooted on 4.0.2 WOOT!


That worked for me as well, after that stupid OTA I lost root and thought I was stuck on the Google screen. Adb worked from there so thanks for the tip.


----------



## manbeard

Brandroid said:


> OK, after pushing the boot.img while at the google logo before it booted to the OS I got access to adb root and was able to push the bin and superuser files. I am now rooted on 4.0.2 WOOT!


I still keep getting the production error, even after running back through your process. bleh. at least i have a working phone again.


----------



## swimminsurfer256

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11945-tips-for-rooting-lte-seriously-guys-read-this-i-rooted-successfully/


----------



## manbeard

swimminsurfer256 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...d-successfully/


I know, but I'm trying to avoid doing it via loading another ROM for right now. I'd like to try to get it working as just stock rooted. Seems like people are getting it, so I must have something screwy somewhere.


----------



## swimminsurfer256

manbeard said:


> I know, but I'm trying to avoid doing it via loading another ROM for right now. I'd like to try to get it working as just stock rooted. Seems like people are getting it, so I must have something screwy somewhere.


Ah I see. I mean, that ROM isn't too far off stock! Just a leaner, faster version of it although it's not 4.0.2 yet. But yeah this rooting method is iffy. I took the easy way out


----------



## SyNiK4L

the stock image are out for those that are bootlooping

https://dl.google.com/android/aosp/mysid-itl41d-factory-516b56c2.tgz


----------



## Awexit76

https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/1Jsh9xPwnQP

no need to flash boot image etc. unlock. boot into cwr. push SU. reboot. done!


----------



## CZonin

Anyone got any ideas on my driver situation? I still cant get adb to recognize my phone while its in fastboot with the samsung drivers nor the pdanet.


----------



## lortay78

CZonin said:


> Anyone got any ideas on my driver situation? I still cant get adb to recognize my phone while its in fastboot with the samsung drivers nor the pdanet.


Same here man.


----------



## wideopn11

CZonin said:


> Anyone got any ideas on my driver situation? I still cant get adb to recognize my phone while its in fastboot with the samsung drivers nor the pdanet.


Have you tried manually pick your driver in device manager? That worked for me.


----------



## DeEDubbzz

Yea, I had to pick different drivers while I was in boot loader every time. There's the specific boot loader mode driver.


----------



## jawonder

wideopn11 said:


> Have you tried manually pick your driver in device manager? That worked for me.


Can you post the steps for doing this ?. ADB recognize my device, when i type "adb devices" i get a string of numbers and then when i type in "fastboot oem unlock" it's stuck on "waiting for device".


----------



## swimminsurfer256

jawonder said:


> Can you post the steps for doing this ?. ADB recognize my device, when i type "adb devices" i get a string of numbers and then when i type in "fastboot oem unlock" it's stuck on "waiting for device".


Open device manager (start-->type "device manager"). Then find your device. If it's not recognized it should have a yellow "!" or something next to it. Right click and do "update driver." Then choose to browse your computer for software. Then pick from a list of available software. Locate the samsung drivers and click the 'next's until it's installed.

Did that off the top of my head so if something's slightly off let me know!


----------



## jawonder

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Open device manager (start-->type "device manager"). Then find your device. If it's not recognized it should have a yellow "!" or something next to it. Right click and do "update driver." Then choose to browse your computer for software. Then pick from a list of available software. Locate the samsung drivers and click the 'next's until it's installed.
> 
> Did that off the top of my head so if something's slightly off let me know!


I it has a yellow icon beside it that means it's not recognized i try to update and find drives but it's saying- " windows could not find driver software for your device" .


----------



## swimminsurfer256

jawonder said:


> I it has a yellow icon beside it that means it's not recognized i try to update and find drives but it's saying- " windows could not find driver software for your device" .


You have to manually find the samsung drivers you installed from either the samsung website or the links in the root method


----------



## jawonder

swimminsurfer256 said:


> You have to manually find the samsung drivers you installed from either the samsung website or the links in the root method


I'm searching but i can't find it .


----------



## sephtin

Had a similar problem. I loaded the official samsung drivers 1.6.0, which let me ADB, but when I was in fastboot menu, no fastboot.
If that's what you're getting, do the following:
--Uninstall any drivers you've tried installing from add/remove programs
--reboot (yes, reboot your PC, just do it).
--Back in windows, download PDANet latest version, and install it. During install it SHOULD ask you what type of device (choose Samsung).. if it doesn't ask you, then you still have drivers lingering out there).
--When PDANet is installed, reboot again. (This reboot may not be necessary)...
--Try again. This fixed it for me.


----------



## jawonder

Seems every time it gets into bootloader it's not recognizing the drivers and it sits on waiting for device when i try do the oem unlock.


----------



## jawonder

sephtin said:


> Had a similar problem. I loaded the official samsung drivers 1.6.0, which let me ADB, but when I was in fastboot menu, no fastboot.
> If that's what you're getting, do the following:
> --Uninstall any drivers you've tried installing from add/remove programs
> --reboot (yes, reboot your PC, just do it).
> --Back in windows, download PDANet latest version, and install it. During install it SHOULD ask you what type of device (choose Samsung).. if it doesn't ask you, then you still have drivers lingering out there).
> --When PDANet is installed, reboot again. (This reboot may not be necessary)...
> --Try again. This fixed it for me.


Thanks bro your steps work perfectly i'm now unlocked


----------



## psufan5

So to be clear:

Follow these instructions just to unlock the boot loader.

Then flip to XDA thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1392336 and flash CWM instead of doing the root instructions here because of the boot image?

Am I correct in the above?

Thank you.


----------



## sincerity

so kinda bothersome....but not really i dont guess....was following directions on droidlife to unlock bootloader. Noticed it said bootloader unlocked but went on anyway. typed fastboot oem unlock and it says error, already unlocked. Guess my nexus shipped already unlocked? Is this possible?

also under signing it says engineering....one in droid life photo says production....anybody else?


----------



## sincerity

psufan5 said:


> So to be clear:
> 
> Follow these instructions just to unlock the boot loader.
> 
> Then flip to XDA thread	http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1392336 and flash CWM instead of doing the root instructions here because of the boot image?
> 
> Am I correct in the above?
> 
> Thank you.


i used droidlife's steps and they worked without a hitch...fwiw


----------



## psufan5

sincerity said:


> i used droidlife's steps and they worked without a hitch...fwiw


Link please?

Thanks

edit: ha never mind its the first story.


----------

